# We bought a house.



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You may remember a very upset post I had here recently, talking about how worried I was over our near future and maybe having to give up our goats.

We then went on a hunt for a house we could afford, and good lord it was hard! Not so much to FIND houses, but to get a hold of the Realtors. One Realtor never got keys for any of the houses we wanted to look at, and honestly the other one never answered her phone.

Annoying!

BUT!

Today we finally found the right house. Frankly, its ugly as sin. But its sound, it has walls and a roof. It needs work, but its livable.

And its on three gorgeous acres, right down the road from our friends who also raise Nigerian goats.

:stars:

The front:










(Told ya it was ugly!)

Front left side:










Front right side:










Out the back door:










Out the back to the left:










Out the back to the right:










(That circled post is the property line)

I DO have pictures of the inside, but its got the ugliest paint and carpet and I just will keep those to myself for now. :greengrin:

We will likely close next month. The herd will either be boarded at my friend's house or we will set up small temporary pens until we can get the perimeter and permanent fencing in.

And I'll have room for a horse!!! :wahoo:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on you new house :clap: .......I've always said, with a little TLC you can make any house a home! I have done it 2x's......we are now in a 128yr. old farm house that was remodeled back in the 70's and was still there when we bought it.......it took us about a year to redo the inside and now I wouldn't take anything for it......I love my old farmhouse!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! thats awesome!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow congrats..happy goats...and horse. :wink: 

just needs a little TLC. and goats to decorate the yard!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you!

I am very excited, though its taking me a bit to get over my worries (is this the right thing to do, is it too much work, can we handle it?) I'm a pessimist and change comes very hard to me sometimes.

But I'm trying to focus on what I can do, that always get me motivated. I want to fence the front in for the dogs, and the rest of it for goats and horses.

Maybe a garden? And a fish pond? And can't forget the poultry . . .

We close on it next month but have permission to start work right away. Next Tuesday we are going to change the locks, pull out the ugly carpet, and possibly start repainting.

It's going to be a busy few months for us!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Look at it as an adventure.....enjoy making it your own!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops.....one more thing! Take pics as you remodel inside and out.....it is fun to go back and look at where you started and what you have made of it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new house! I bet you and the goats will be very happy there.  

The good thing about fix-er-uppers is that you can really make them your own! Our house and property was a MESS when we first moved in--ugly, peeling wall paper, nasty carpeting, garbage every where...the grass in the yard was about 4 feet tall...my husband had to use the brush hog on it. It was a lot of work but three years later we've got things just about how we want them and doing the work ourselves really gave us a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats on the house!! :clap: Looks like it has tons of nice things about it!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How exciting!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Looks like plenty of room for the horses and goats....good find!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I will definitely keep ya'll updated on the progress. :hug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

You see ugly, I see a gem waiting to be uncovered. Look at that fantastic covered porch on the front! Great place for sitting in the evening, sipping a glass of ice tea. And that big tree, is that part of the property too? Awesome shady spot for the goaties! 

Heck, carpet and paint can always be changed. Sometimes you even find a treasure when doing that. My house (built in 1967) had the ugliest 70's shag carpet that you'd ever seen it it. When we ripped it up, we found out that it had gorgeous hardwood floors! Anyways, you can do it the way that you want to, and make it look the way that you want, instead of buying one that's picture perfect to somebody else's tastes. 

What a fantastic opportunity.....congratulations!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, you are completely right!

I tell husband all the time "ugly can be fixed" and I'm already planning on how I want to make this house our home.

The tree in the second picture is on the property and I agree, its beautiful! The doggies may actually get that part of the yard, or maybe the bucks. Not sure yet!

I love the porch too, can't wait to put some nice chairs out there and a grill!

This month is going to go so slow, but we'll be out there as much as possible to get it cleared up and ready for moving day!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations.. :thumbup: ..it looks like... it has potential....with some work... it will be nice.....I am so glad ....you will be able to have your goaties there.... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, congrats on your home! Three acres, being close to friends, and the planning/deciding what to do part-just wonderful. Have fun, and yes, do share the progress.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

For sure. :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

